
U.S. Eases 35-Year-Old Real Estate Tax on Foreign Investors - dismal2
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-18/u-s-poised-to-lift-35-year-old-real-estate-tax-on-foreigners
======
api
This is outrageous. It's the exact opposite of what we should be doing. Or do
we actually _want_ US citizens paying rent to landlords overseas and for
housing to be unaffordable to anyone who hasn't had an exit event?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
> Or do we actually want US citizens paying rent to landlords overseas and for
> housing to be unaffordable to anyone who hasn't had an exit event?

The middle class isn't going to destroy itself.

------
ap3
I don't get it - who wants this? The real estate market has recovered to the
point were it's hot again. There's the whole debate around a living wage and
millennials living with their parents in record numbers.

Who sees the need to open up real estate to more foreign investors who will
never live in our neighborhoods, go to our schools and be part of our
communities?

------
ap3
For those who thought prices were already too high - thanks Obama!

